# Walnut Strat/No Pickguard



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

This is just my latest style of Strats Im making.


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Damn that's pretty. You're getting better and better Gary! Nice job routing out the pickup switch... looks fantastic.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Great work there Itchy.

I keep forwarding your threads to my oldest son for ideas. When he moves back to NY this summer, we're making a black walnut bass.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Beautiful. I am not a huge fan of walnut furniture, too dark for me, but for pieces like this it is just beatiful.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Unreal Gary. Just another example of a gorgeous guitar body. You do some fantastic work my friend.


----------



## Ledhead (Aug 3, 2009)

That is beautiful. Love it.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice job Gary,
pretty as ever.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

That is beautiful. Love it. I never done one only did a inlay of a dragon on one for a friend he in Califonia now inlay went up on the neck from the body you do beautiful work


----------



## Wood85 (Jan 9, 2012)

Wow! Those are absolutely gorgeous! I bet they look 10 times more amazing when you put the neck and all of the shiny pickups and hardware on! Great job!


----------



## Nick6685 (Mar 23, 2011)

*Skematics*

Great job Gary, looks great! May I ask where you got skematics or a layout for the spacing for these strats, or are you just going free hand, which would be incredible!


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

New2Woodworking said:


> Great job Gary, looks great! May I ask where you got skematics or a layout for the spacing for these strats, or are you just going free hand, which would be incredible!


I use a variety of sources,prints are online,an actual Strat to measure from sure helps.measurements and locations of neck pocket,pick ups and bridge are critical for string alignment and intonation.done incorrectly and it wont tune right and you'll have an expensive boat paddle.:yes:


----------

